
A Practical Guide to Use Spine.JS in Real World App - yehanyin
http://blog.pragmatic.ly/a-practical-guide-to-use-spinejs-in-real-worl
======
yawl
Thanks for the article. It's very helpful.

Have you ever checked artTemplate other than eco?
<https://github.com/aui/artTemplate>

It's very fast: <http://aui.github.com/artTemplate/test/test-speed.html>

~~~
yehanyin
Thanks for the information. We'll definitely check it out.

------
knwang
Great guide.. Spine.js is definitely friendlier than backbone for Ruby devs

------
gzhenning
insightful!

